

Ask HN: Why do we believe that we need to change the world? - StandardFuture


======
transfire
Because it's a mess. Unfortunately too many of the people that actually try to
change the world only think they know what they a doing. And the mess just
gets worse. And then there are those people who pretend they are doing it, but
secretly and knowingly are making more mess just to line their pockets.

